# Sharing my opinion on OneStep



## sckamper (Feb 25, 2012)

I just tried one step for the first time too! it worked great on my saddle, bridle, and boots! I'm really hoping it extends the life of my poor paddock boots... I usually only get about 1.5 years from them. But with just two applications to my boots...they feel butter soft and look so much better. 
I'm glad I'm not the only one that is excited about it


----------



## flyingchange1991 (Mar 27, 2012)

sckamper said:


> I just tried one step for the first time too! it worked great on my saddle, bridle, and boots! I'm really hoping it extends the life of my poor paddock boots... I usually only get about 1.5 years from them. But with just two applications to my boots...they feel butter soft and look so much better.
> I'm glad I'm not the only one that is excited about it


Haha! Oh my god I was geeking out so bad! I'm a serious horse nerd cause I freak out whenever I find cool stuff like this!


----------



## sckamper (Feb 25, 2012)

I know! I'm definitely a certified horse nerd too... I cant help it, horsey stuff just makes me happy


----------

